# Softcups - seem to be sold out?!



## deedee_spark (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi,

We're going to try softcups again this month. However, they seem to be sold out from boots and only available on ebay at an over inflated price. 

Anyone else having trouble getting softcups, or know where I can get them from? They used to be about 8 for £5 in boots.

Thanks,


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

I've just bought some from Amazon for under £3 x


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

You could try moon cups, they seem to be very similar products, but as I'd much prefer the cheaper option of cushion under my bottom, I've not investigated prices etc.

Hope you get sorted.

Best wishes 
Sheila


----------



## deedee_spark (Aug 6, 2014)

Thanks both of you. I already have the mooncups but never use them - the softcups seem to keep everything closer to the cervix. I've ordered the amazon ones. These say they are re-usable... I am sure my previous ones were disposable. About to find out the difference.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2014)

I ordered soft cups from Amazon too, not tried them yet. Bit nervous as I found moon cups very uncomfortable! Any feedback yet?! I think the ones I got say disposable & I'd prefer not to reuse, to avoid any risk of infection etc. 

Good luck!     Xx


----------



## deedee_spark (Aug 6, 2014)

I bought these ones:http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B007H63JWG/ref=pd_lpo_sbs_dp_ss_1?pf_rd_p=479289247&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B0000533CC&pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_r=0P19S3C2WQ9WG6SXTYK5

And when they didn't turn up near to ovulation, I panicked and bought these:http://www.amazon.co.uk/Instead-Softcups-Pack-Menstrual-Cup/dp/B0000533CC

I use them to give us an extra chance. I put them in after BD, and then stand on my head a few times afterwards.  It hasn't worked so far... I tested the PH of the softcup content last night and it was 6.0 to 6.5. Sperm is supposed to live in 7.0 - 7.5. Maybe that is our issue. Hubbies sperm is 7.4 ph (before I potentially kill it with my acid environment).

I have used the 'reusable' one yesterday, but they seem exactly the same as the others. They take a bit of getting used to, and I couldn't remove the first one I ever used. I get a sore bladder around my pelvis (IC), and they tend to irritate my bladder a little, so I wouldn't say they are that comfortable. Used them for AF once and they leaked - maybe I don't use them correctly!  
If we're not successful again, I will use mooncups for my next visit by AF as we're going to do the hidden C test.
Good luck to you.
xx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or it's owners are not responsible for then content of external internet sites.


----------

